# Cosmo Speaks!



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thats cute. Thanxs Rick :wave:


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the cute video, how could ANYONE not want this dog??You did good.:appl:


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

It's telling me that "this video is no longer available"......?????


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

There we go......maybe someone else was watching it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so glad to see that!

My son just watched the clip and wants me to tell Rick and family that he is "very very happy for Cosmo"


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> I am so glad to see that!


I'm glad you like it.....you'd be amazed at how good he's doing.... He seems to brighten up each day... Make sure to look at the newest photos, too. Samson and him are getting better too.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

He is beautiful. I love the video. How could this dog not be wanted. Rick, you and your family are doing great with him.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Rick, I know how you feel. Whenever Jenna shows even a tiny improvement, I want to celebrate. 

Bringing a rescue into your life, and experiencing the changes as they become comfortable and feel loved, is so fulfilling.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Bailey and Moose gave the video "2 Paws up"! Bailey sat when Cosmoses was told to, it was cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That was really cute! He's a sweetheart.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> That was really cute! He's a sweetheart.


He really is.... It's just so hard to believe a family didn't want him.

Again, I thank everyone on the forum for all their support. Financial (for the trip & the box of awesome toys from LaurJen) and emotional. And you guys have even gotten my wife posting...(she only needs some 5300 posts to catch up to me).


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Rick, great video! Thanks again.
I'm happy for you and family! I feel sorry for the poor human soul who gave up on what appears a good golden retriever. There loss is your gain!
I don't know the details, but to give up on a dog (and a golden at that) someone had a serious "brain cramp"!
I learned a long time ago, that Mr Murphy of Murphy's law fame works in strange ways. 
Example you say; OK, Golden retriever vs. young skunk --- Winner - Number #1 Skunk, loser yours truely. Winner --- Number #2 My grandfather, he called the event "guality entertainment!" Nuff said.
I'm thrilled that everythings working out on the positive side for you and Samson / Cosmo!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, how did you guys figure out he can bark on command. That is truly awesome. I really liked the video Rick. Thanks, it's so nice to see him doing so well.
Joe


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That is so great! I watched it once. Cosmos voice attracted one kid and I had to watch it again. Which attracted another, so we watched it again...

He looks like a great dog.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great Video...... None of my dogs will bark on command....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Every time I play it Julie gets up and runs around looking for the barking--it is driving her nuts that she can hear it but can't find it....lol.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

He's got a very soft bark. I'm jealous. I would teach Shadow to speak if I didn't think he would wake up the entire town


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Cosmo speaks..........*

Just played the video.

Atticus and Jordie came running into the room--Jordie barking his head off (he's the pseudo guard dog of the pair).

Great video, Rick. Thanks for sharing! (And Atticus and Jordie liked it, too).

Scott J.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Speak is the one trick we've wanted to teach Samson. So we're hoping that maybe he'll catch on with Cosmo doing it...


----------

